# Amber's Art Stuff!



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

^ I love webcams, Not. Sorry for the terrible photo, I'll try to get a better one soon or you guys can just live with this one 8D Just imagine the picture 10x clearer and stoof. Just finished it now though


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the "anime" people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like your anime style. I went to Sakura con last year and there were all kinds of people there just drawing away at tables and making pictures for money. You 'd fit right in.

I love the eye on the pencil drawing of Beau. It is very realistic and yet stylistic, too.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ur doing GREAT for 7th grade! Im an artist too! And ur doing very well! HOWEVER!!!! KEEP IT UP! Dont stop! I stopped at about 20yrs old and havent drawn much since! Its probably been over 5yrs! And it really shows! Drawing is something that takes alot of years time and "crappy pieces you hate", lol... My drawing skill have taken a major hit since I havent done it in so long! This forum is making me what to have at it again tho! So keep it up! They are wonderful!!!


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Love the "anime" people!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha thank you! 



tinyliny said:


> I like your anime style. I went to Sakura con last year and there were all kinds of people there just drawing away at tables and making pictures for money. You 'd fit right in.
> 
> I love the eye on the pencil drawing of Beau. It is very realistic and yet stylistic, too.


Thank you! I would love to go to Sakura Con or other anime con's! And thanks so much about the Beau picture. I'm giving it to my grandma and I'm hoping she'll love it. 



Wheatermay said:


> Ur doing GREAT for 7th grade! Im an artist too! And ur doing very well! HOWEVER!!!! KEEP IT UP! Dont stop! I stopped at about 20yrs old and havent drawn much since! Its probably been over 5yrs! And it really shows! Drawing is something that takes alot of years time and "crappy pieces you hate", lol... My drawing skill have taken a major hit since I havent done it in so long! This forum is making me what to have at it again tho! So keep it up! They are wonderful!!!


Actually I'm going into 10th grade. I think you got confused when I said I had art class in 7th grade xD It's okay we all do it some time or another. But yes I plan on not stopping. Art is my passion and I would love to pursue it later on in life. And I think you should start drawing again too, Even if it's not seriously. I find art as a way to let out my stress or put down what I'm feeling without using words.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are really awesome drawings. My daughter draws in the same art style that you do. Anime/character style and she is OBSESSED.  I love your drawings and style! Keep it up, definitely!


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Dusty1228 said:


> Those are really awesome drawings. My daughter draws in the same art style that you do. Anime/character style and she is OBSESSED.  I love your drawings and style! Keep it up, definitely!


Thanks! That's nice to know that I'm not the only one xD And I will definitely keep drawing and your daughter should too!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I am seeing some real talent when I look at your drawings.

Please keep up the good work and continue to add to that talent.

If you are serious about doing artwork that is more "real to like looking", what I found helps is to look at the subject and concentrate on one area to improve. With horses, I started with eyes, just drawing eyes. Then ears, then the head and putting that together. Then proportion of the body and even did a study on hooves. Drawing them from the front, the side, lifted, cocked, chipped, shod, etc.

I look forward to seeing more of your artwork.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I am seeing some real talent when I look at your drawings.
> 
> Please keep up the good work and continue to add to that talent.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I really appreciate the tips! I will definitely try that out


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Oh I also forgot to mention. If anybody would like me to draw them self as one of my characters or of their horse (head shots only right now but I might take some full body) then feel free to PM me here or post your pictures here for me to draw.

I'm heading to the NYS Fair this weekend to show so I'll have around 2 hours of free time on the way there and the way back and whenever I'm not doing anything.

So yes! I AM open to any and all requests!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow they are great. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

ItzKayley said:


> Wow they are great. :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry for the late reply but thank you very much!


----------

